# Journal of the month award?



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Some of the journals here on UKM are an absolute goldmine for information and it takes a lot for someone to write up what they eat,how they feel,daily training programme.Just had a thought that it would be a good idea to have a Journal of the month,decided by Mods would prob be the easiest way to do it?Perhaps board sponsors could chuck a prize in to the winner?

I probably learn more from reading peoples journals than any other section of the board,too many members to mention tbh and think those contributing so much to the board daily deserve something in return!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hard to be objective tho mate unless you read every one of them.

I do agree tho, l spend much more time reading them now, some are fantastic inspiration.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

sounds good and they are good to do just to keep track yourself, Im week 10 into my first one now just posted some pics up today, It has been verry helpfull for me as I always forget what week im on and this way i find keeps me more focused on my goals


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

i agree lads the info is boss, and the effort ppl put in is a good motivational tool i say!

i wouldnt of got as lean as i did if it wasnt for ppls jurnos and taking the time out etc...

Fair play to all


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah journals are a great way to get tips. i do find though that some people copy the journal of someone big / strong and not what they did to get there.

i tried to bring back member of the month but no one really responded. Its a shame because its good for people to give back and good for the original giver to fell appreciated. If the member of the month came back people could vote a person and a reason and if that reason is the journal then slowly but surely people would see that and hunt it out


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I think it'd be a good idea, but as the Milk says hard to determine etc. Member of the month is great too; it gives us the chance to have some influence in how UKM progresses.

I'm sure Lozza wants it to run a particular way, to maximise revenue, but I really think that if we help to shape the site, it will only be positive.

I'm not saying for us to be involved in the decision making, but to give us more of what we want (whatever that is) so as the sites grows

& all the Mods can continue getting paid so much!!!! ( that's my attempt at humour, Milky)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

latblaster said:


> I think it'd be a good idea, but as the Milk says hard to determine etc. Member of the month is great too; it gives us the chance to have some influence in how UKM progresses.
> 
> I'm sure Lozza wants it to run a particular way, to maximise revenue, but I really think that if we help to shape the site, it will only be positive.
> 
> ...


I liked Member of the month BUT for some reason every month it turned into a bitch fit.

Maybe it could be brought back with a secret poll, but then that detracts from the members casting there votes showing there apreciation.

If anyone has a good idea for a system then we really are all ears. We want the forum to thrive and grow and we want memebers to feel part of a great community that appreciates there involvement.

We all need to get our thinking caps on.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> I liked Member of the month BUT for some reason every month it turned into a bitch fit.
> 
> Maybe it could be brought back with a secret poll, but then that detracts from the members casting there votes showing there apreciation.
> 
> ...


The best idea would be for people to just vote and there reason and not bitch ! but sometimes people have there man periods coming up and stuff !


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Could you run votes as a poll but not allow comments? so people can vote, but not say why.. and therefore not argue against other votes.


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

I think they are fantastic to read no matter what your goals are there is someone doing a similar journey. I've learned so much by reading them, and try and post in mine when I can to return the favor.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good idea however I think it'll turn to sh1t like mom did .

It should be done hand in hand with mom so you have a mom then best journal so two prizes up for grabs .

I also think for the system to work anyone bitching should get a temp ban without warning as its a members prize for all members so for the few that spoilt it the many lose out .


----------

